# John Deere Hydro 175



## Jarhead1962 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a John Deere Hydro 175. When engaging the electric clutch a loud squeeling sound comes from the mower. I have replaced the belts, pumped greese into the 2 blade bearing housings, checked the spring tension on the deck belt and the main drive belt. the blades turn freely. Could I have a bad electric clutch that is causing all that noise. Or do I have some belt slipage I just cant see? I have to use ear plugs to mow!

Frustrated in South Texas


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps a bearing in one of the idler pulley's or spindles or clutch. Check for free movement of all mower drive components with engine off and mower drive belt loose or removed from drive clutch.


----------

